# How much do u guys spend?



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

How much do u all spend on feeders? i spend a dollar for around 50 gold fish. that’s just because i work in a pet store... if any of u live in michigan and are in the warren area i will hook u up.. just send a pm haha...


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

dude thats cheap!!! Thats like 2 cent for a fish. I only get 15 feeder for a dollar


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

come to michigan and buy like a thousand. it wont be that much...


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

cheapest around here is 10 cents each.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

10 cents each.... usually i get them myself to save time so i say i have a dozen but really have like 20


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

50 gods for $4 
and 50 rosey reds for $3


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> 50 gods for $4
> and 50 rosey reds for $3
> [snapback]811746[/snapback]​


if i did not work at the pet store it would cost 4 for 80 gold fish and 36 for 3 dollors. got a good deal on them roseys.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhadude said:


> if i did not work at the pet store it would cost 4 for 80 gold fish and 36 for 3 dollors. got a good deal on them roseys.
> [snapback]812155[/snapback]​










and i place i go has 5 tanks for feeders that arent that overcrowded


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i get free feeders worms


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Do not use feeders, bad for your fish


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

10 cents each or a dollar a dozen....usually they give ya more though.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

25 for $3 or 50 for $5. at petsmart they are .24 each but they are HUGE for feeder fish.. they're like 3" each.. sometimes a 4"er in with them and fat for feeders. i haven't used them in a long time though, i probably won't be using feeders for a very long time.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

$1 for 10 big crickets

$1 for 8 ghost shrimp

$1 for 10 guppies


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

12cents on a feeder and 32 cents on a ghost shrimp.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont use gold fish for feeders, but once i used a fish my fish shop had labeled as mixed cichlids

for a buck fifty


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i get 25 rosies for a buck at the lfs. i guess that's not so bad.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i was really cool with the fish guy at petco. i'd ask for medium sized goldfish and he'd put in like 30 for a dollar. i got worried that the register chick would find out, but she didn't care either. so...$1 for 20-30 medium sized goldfish aint bad at all


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

2 cents per goldfish (I get them wholesale) or $7.50 per pound on 3-4" goldfish. (I get about 40-50 per pound).


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i was really cool with the fish guy at petco. i'd ask for medium sized goldfish and he'd put in like 30 for a dollar. i got worried that the register chick would find out, but she didn't care either. so...$1 for 20-30 medium sized goldfish aint bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i hook my friend out too. this one time a friend asked for 60 gold fish i gave hem 120. my boss asked me how much was in there i said 60, he said bull sh*t and counted them there was like 140 or somthing like that. i thought i counted 120 but i dont really count them. for every 5 i say one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I buy my Manny a dozen tetra's to chew on from time to time - on average once every one to two weeks - as he's a very fuzzy eater and refuses most prepared foods: they sell for 0,70-1 euro a piece (depending on size and species, sometimes less when an LFS employee feels the urge to cut me some slack).
I haven't bought my reds feeders for almost a year.

On average, I spend about a dollar, perhaps 2, per week on food for my piranha's and catfish collection (excluding tetra's) - they get shrimp, pellets and sometimes a piece of vegetable or (fatfree, unseasoned) chicken when I have some left-over ingredients after cooking a meal.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

5 bucks for 40 count shrimp.

Then whenever i feel the urge to buy a fish I have myself buy some feeders and feed them to my fish......or when a cute girl at petco is working i'll pick some up for the hell of it!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i just gave mine there xmas treat 4 large tinfoil barbs and they were £6 but the was a treat i usualy get them some tiger barbs a 10 for £6 but thats only like once a month


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

i got a cast net that will catch a lot of brim and other fish that my natts and caribes can devour all for free. I just make sure they don't have any diseases by keeping them in a separate tank for a week or so.


----------



## mr.shawn (Oct 28, 2004)

so........... all the feeder that i buy for my fish are like the cheapest cause you guys should know that minn has more lake then any state out there......... so my feeder cost me 1.99 plus tax............but you would get like over 300 feeders................ from the bait shore..............ahah lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

12= 1.00


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

i spend so much on my piranhas(i own 3) its crazy i jsut bought like 30 goldfish and there all gone in like 3 days then the other week i bought like 7 convicts and their all dead hahah basically like my life savings and everything else


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I usally buy around 50 to 80 Feeders aweek, I might spend $3.50 to $5. My cichlids and p's are starting to get huge, so its starting to cost alittle more - not too bad though.

I'm slowing cutting down on feeders, although my petmart has some nice size feeders for .26 cents


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

2 doz. for $1


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

8 cents sometimes cheaper if the cashier is feeling friskey i got 80 yesterday for a little over $2.00 so that is.................... .025


----------

